# The Asylum 2018?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It's been a rough couple of years without having a location for our haunt, but that's all about to change.

I recently partnered with a high school/college buddy, and we've managed to purchase a 6,000 sq.ft. building in a small town just north of me. The building was built in 1948 and currently has a new roof (put on by previous owner), but it does have some issues. Unfortunately it needs more TLC than we are able to manage for this season 










Currently we are dealing with some drainage issues (water getting into the building), electrical needs to be replaced, some minor plumbing, and filling in the holes across the front where storefront glass windows used to be, but we're making progress.

We hope to get the building squared away really soon so we can start building next year's haunt very soon 

Feels good to be back!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We'll be rooting for you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, joker!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Joker, 

That sounds great! I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hairazor said:


> We'll be rooting for you


Thanks Hairrzor. I'll try to keep up with progress on this thread as we move forward. 


RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome back, joker!


Thanks Roxy! It's good to be back. And it's good to see a lot of familiar screen names still active.



dflowers2 said:


> Joker,
> That sounds great! I hope it goes well for you.


Thank you dflowers!

The building was divided into 3 separate businesses at one time. We made a little progress today with closing in the front of the middle store front.










Love this man, my father. He turned 70 in august and still going strong. He's so excited about the haunt and ready to get things rolling.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

From the outside it looks like a good building for a Haunt -- and never count out us oldsters


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hairazor said:


> From the outside it looks like a good building for a Haunt -- and never count out us oldsters


The inside is going to work wonderfully as well. This is prior to any cleanup that we've done.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! What a great space to work with! So much potential and I know you'll make this a fantastic haunt! Will be following along. Happy for you!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! That really is a great space. Make sure you communicate with your local building and fire officials. I only say that because I work in the fire service and I've seen how things can go sometimes. It is much better to develop those relationships on a positive note and in the beginning than later one once you've built out everything. By being proactive, you may find that those positive relationships can pay dividends when trying to meet the intents of the various codes and still being able to be successful with your haunt. Codes exist ultimately to protect people and unfortunately, most exist because of some tragedy somewhere. That being said, there are sometimes ways that you can meet the intent that is less expensive and that the local officials will allow. 

I'll offer this as an example. One time, I had a local architect that came to the fire department "loaded for bear" because of issues he had run into with other city code enforcement officials (not fire code officials). The issue was, he wanted to design a building for his client that did not allow for the required 20' fire department access between his proposed building and an additional building. The problem is that the building he was designing exceeded 30' height as defined by the fire code and due to this, he really was required to provide a 26' fire department access for the purpose of placing a ladder truck in position t o attack a fire in that building. He was so focused on the 20' clearance that he had no idea that the code required 26' of clearance. When I brought that to his attention, he about lost his mind as he was struggling to meet the 20'. Since I'm a nice guy (that may be debatable) I suggested an alternative that was allowed by the fire code. The code stated that "the fire department may allow an exception to the required fire department access if other approved fire protection measures were implemented." We told him that if he would provide a fire sprinkler system, we would allow the exception to the fire department access requirements. This worked for him and for us, as it would have put our staff and equipment in jeopardy by putting them in between two 30' plus tall buildings that were less than 20' apart due to the possibility of structural collapse during a fire event. By providing the fire sprinkler system, it provided more safety to the occupants and reduced the risk to our staff and equipment in the event of a fire in the building he was designing. 

I know. A lot of information to say that sometimes it is better to start that dialog sooner than later and building an honest relationship with those that could cause your life to be a nightmare (not the fun kind that we enjoy) can pay dividends in the future.

I love the building and I am envious.  Maybe one day I can visit.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dflowers2 said:


> Wow! That really is a great space. Make sure you communicate with your local building and fire officials. I only say that because I work in the fire service and I've seen how things can go sometimes. It is much better to develop those relationships on a positive note and in the beginning than later one once you've built out everything. By being proactive, you may find that those positive relationships can pay dividends when trying to meet the intents of the various codes and still being able to be successful with your haunt. Codes exist ultimately to protect people and unfortunately, most exist because of some tragedy somewhere. That being said, there are sometimes ways that you can meet the intent that is less expensive and that the local officials will allow.
> 
> I'll offer this as an example. One time, I had a local architect that came to the fire department "loaded for bear" because of issues he had run into with other city code enforcement officials (not fire code officials). The issue was, he wanted to design a building for his client that did not allow for the required 20' fire department access between his proposed building and an additional building. The problem is that the building he was designing exceeded 30' height as defined by the fire code and due to this, he really was required to provide a 26' fire department access for the purpose of placing a ladder truck in position t o attack a fire in that building. He was so focused on the 20' clearance that he had no idea that the code required 26' of clearance. When I brought that to his attention, he about lost his mind as he was struggling to meet the 20'. Since I'm a nice guy (that may be debatable) I suggested an alternative that was allowed by the fire code. The code stated that "the fire department may allow an exception to the required fire department access if other approved fire protection measures were implemented." We told him that if he would provide a fire sprinkler system, we would allow the exception to the fire department access requirements. This worked for him and for us, as it would have put our staff and equipment in jeopardy by putting them in between two 30' plus tall buildings that were less than 20' apart due to the possibility of structural collapse during a fire event. By providing the fire sprinkler system, it provided more safety to the occupants and reduced the risk to our staff and equipment in the event of a fire in the building he was designing.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the input.

We started dialog with the city, code enforcement, fire department and even the mayor before we even made the purchase. They are excited to see a new business come in and are grateful that someone is willing to take this eyesore and do something with it.

The early honest dialog and the cleanup that we've started on the property that benefited the city and the neighbors has helped put us in favor with the community.

Since we won't be open till 2018 no reason you can't get your travel plans ready by opening night


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Great to hear. I always feel a little awkward making such suggestions, because since I work in the fire service, I am "The Government." lol. 

That would be great. Maybe I will do just that. If you were closer, I'd offer to help out. Lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dflowers2 said:


> Great to hear. I always feel a little awkward making such suggestions, because since I work in the fire service, I am "The Government." lol.
> 
> That would be great. Maybe I will do just that. If you were closer, I'd offer to help out. Lol


Don't feel awkward that's great information. A lot of times those types of things are overlooked and not even thought about.

A lot of things change with a haunt when you start charging for admission.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very true. I'm here to help if I can. I really wish you the best of luck and I will certainly try to plan to make a trip out there, if not during the build, at least after you're open. I would LOVE to build my own haunt in a building like that. Maybe one day....


----------



## Junker (Aug 26, 2017)

Sweet building, and to me I see some fixtures that could stay and work into the haunt nicely. Years ago the local JC's put on a haunt in an old granary here. It was a blast to build and work it every year. McDonalds bought the property and tore it down... Sad day


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Junker said:


> Sweet building, and to me I see some fixtures that could stay and work into the haunt nicely. Years ago the local JC's put on a haunt in an old granary here. It was a blast to build and work it every year. McDonalds bought the property and tore it down... Sad day


There are some cool older light fixtures still there. I'm going to meet up with the electrician this evening at the building so I'll try to snap a few pics to share.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

There are a couple of these cool lights









This light is awesome and wish there were more of these.









A little more progress today in getting the building closed in.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Local churches in the city were doing a Trunk r Treat on Halloween night and they provide a hayride to take TOTers from location to location. We offered to setup and give out candy if they would bring the hayride by our new location. Here are a few pic's as we were setting up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Creepy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What she said ^


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Some demo before/after shots and some progress in the boiler room.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Some grout work 









Waiting on grout to dry...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, lots of work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one big job you've taken on.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It's almost 300 sq. ft. of faux brick. Here's a few more pics of the progress from the past couple of days.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Some progress photos of our morgue.

I made this autopsy table from an old table, a partial piece of plywood and some 2x4's.









Cabinets and counter









The morgue freezer got a facelift for this year


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is looking really great! Love the autopsy table and everything has a look of creepy authenticity. Well done!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks jdubbya!

Here's some pics of the table in progress.
$20 thriftstore find









Disassembly









Sizing up scrap plywood to widen and lengthen the table and a way to easily add the drainage troughs around the upper surface.










Putting it all together









Almost done


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You';ve got some mad build skills there, joker!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Roxy!

Here's some pics of the inside of a mausoleum that I'm building for the exit of our cemetery.




































The archway area to the left is actually a small door that actors can use to scare through.
Here's a better but an unfinished pic of the opening.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The brickwork is looking good!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

joker said:


> Some progress photos of our morgue.
> 
> I made this autopsy table from an old table, a partial piece of plywood and some 2x4's.
> 
> ...


Wow, I love the progress your making!! Love this!!

I'll check back to see more! :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great, Joker. I hope it all comes together for your opening this year.


----------



## Lounroxluv (Aug 18, 2018)

That is really incredible. I would love to do something like this someday


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Wow, I love the progress your making!! Love this!!
> 
> I'll check back to see more! :jol:


Thanks TheScary_Jackolantern!



Haunted Bayou said:


> That is great, Joker. I hope it all comes together for your opening this year.


Thanks HB. Unfortunately I've torn my right rotator cuff and have surgery this Thursday. I'm not sure if this year is going to happen or not, but I'm not giving up yet.



Lounroxluv said:


> That is really incredible. I would love to do something like this someday


It's a lot of work, but a lot of fun too. I love doing this type of work. Honestly if I didn't I would have thrown in the towel years ago.


----------

